# Step 7 Lizenz



## Stift1802 (27 September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
Was für Kosten würde auf mich zukommen wenn ich mir die Software Step 7 zulegen würde???
Wo kann ich diese Privat Bestellen???
Ich habe mal gehört das würde so 1200 € kosten ist das richigt? Hat jemand ein Angebot für mich unter 1200 € 

Gruß

*vde*


----------



## Rudi (27 September 2008)

*Step7 Lizens*

Privat würde ich mir maximal eine Studentenversion mit 360 Tagen Laufzeit leisten. Die bekommst Du bei Ebay für ca. 30 Euro.


----------



## s.leuschke (27 September 2008)

Die Software gibt es bei guten Fachbüchern mit 14Tage Lizens dazu.
Dann kann man sich auch eine Floating Lizens für ca. 150,-€ kaufen (ebay) da hast Du schon mal was.
Preislich gesehen kommt es darauf an, was Du alles haben willst, nicht vergessen, Siemens will auch leben.

Gruss Sven


----------



## Sockenralf (28 September 2008)

Hallo,

wenn´s für irgendwelche Basteleien sein soll, wäre auch die Frage, warum´s denn überhaupt "Original-Siemens" sein muß 


MfG


----------



## Question_mark (28 September 2008)

*Das geht so nicht ...*

Hallo,



			
				Sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> wäre auch die Frage, warum´s denn überhaupt "Original-Siemens" sein muß



Das war jetzt etwas daneben. Ob privat oder gewerblich, Lizenzbedingungen gelten unabhängig von der Benutzung im Rahmen privat bzw. gewerblich, sofern nichts anderes vom Lizenzgeber vorgesehen. Dieses Forum wird mit Sicherheit sowas nicht unterstützen oder in irgendeiner Weise fördern oder dulden.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MSB (29 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat nicht Original-Siemens, also z.B. gekauft bei MHJ und Co. mit irgendwelchen illegalen Geschichten und/oder Lizenzbedingungen zu tun?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Question_mark (29 September 2008)

*Die gelben Disketten ...*

Hallo,



			
				MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat nicht Original-Siemens, also z.B. gekauft bei MHJ und Co. mit irgendwelchen illegalen Geschichten und/oder Lizenzbedingungen zu tun?



Ich habe da eher an diese gelben Disketten gedacht, die in der Bucht zu finden sind, also nicht an MHJ und Co.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Medical (29 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube er meinte eher eine andere Software als Step7, z.b. MHJ WinSPS oder sowas. Kostet weniger, reicht für den "Hausgebrauch" aus, frisst nicht so viel Systemleistung und man spart sich diese fuc*ing Siemens Lizenz-Politik.


----------



## Sockenralf (29 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

keine Panik, ich hab´s so gemeint, wie der Medical und der MSB geschrieben haben 

Was Raubkopien usw. angeht sprechen wir die gleiche Sprache


PS: sorry für die zweideutige Formulierung




MfG

edit: falls wir uns in Nürnberg treffen sollten, darfst du einen ausgeben


----------



## Question_mark (29 September 2008)

*Original-Siemens*

Hallo,

@Sockenralf : Das war wirklich zweideutig formuliert und ich habe das dann falsch interpretiert.



			
				Sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> edit: falls wir uns in Nürnberg treffen sollten, darfst du einen ausgeben



Das mach ich dann, war ja am letzten Freitag schon im Trainingslager  :sm24:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## seeba (1 Oktober 2008)

Warum denkt ihr eigentlich nicht an STEP7 Lite, oder wurde das eingestampft?


----------



## s.leuschke (2 Oktober 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Warum denkt ihr eigentlich nicht an STEP7 Lite, oder wurde das eingestampft?


 

Also ich hab es mir vor kurzem mal runtergeladen.
Lief auch eigentlich ohne Probleme.


----------



## seeba (2 Oktober 2008)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> Also ich hab es mir vor kurzem mal runtergeladen.
> Lief auch eigentlich ohne Probleme.


Und außerdem lassen sich die Projekte hochkonvertieren in den SIMATIC Manager.


----------



## Stift1802 (5 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
Danke für euere Antworten ich habe mich jetzt mal bischen umgehört und habe von einem Kollegen der vor mir auf der Meisterschule war die Software Students Edition 2004 SR3 ziemlich günstig erworben. Was meint ihr langt das für zuhause aus einfache Programme zu realisieren???

Gruß Stift


----------



## Rudi (5 Oktober 2008)

Stift1802 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Danke für euere Antworten ich habe mich jetzt mal bischen umgehört und habe von einem Kollegen der vor mir auf der Meisterschule war die Software Students Edition 2004 SR3 ziemlich günstig erworben. Was meint ihr langt das für zuhause aus einfache Programme zu realisieren???
> 
> Gruß Stift



Das reicht für immer. Ich wüßte nicht wo das Einschränkungen sind.


----------



## thomass5 (5 Oktober 2008)

war die Einschränkung nicht , der ernste Hinweis, Lernender zu sein ?


----------



## Rudi (5 Oktober 2008)

Ja, ja. Man lernt das ganze Leben.


----------

